# Can Anyone Suggest Bronzer And Highlighter For NC45 Skin?



## Kirakishou (May 31, 2014)

I've recently been dabbling into makeup more then usual and now I want to try my hand at contouring. The only problem is I'm so confused about what colors I should use for bronzer or highlighter. Can anyone with the same skin tone as me point me in the direction of some drugstore makeup brands and the exact colors that you use for your highlighting and contouring? I'm a broke college student and I can't really afford all the big name brands. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## amandarobots (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm also NC45. My favourite highlight is theBalm Betty Lou-Manizer; the shimmery bronze-gold just melts into the skin and looks really natural. But because that's a bit expensive ($30~ a pan...yikes), look for similar items. You can even use a shimmery gold eyeshadow to highlight. I'm not a big contour-er, so I can't help much there. Sorry! 

  Good luck!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 16, 2014)

Shea moisture Bronzer Mandalay dusk - as a Bronzer
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting powder Diffused Light - as a highlighter
  Wet N Wild Fergie Shimmer Palette in Rose Golden Goddess - as a highlighter
  Black Radiance Artisan Baked Bronzer in Caramel - as a highlighter
  Rimmel Natural Bronzer in Sun Dance - as a highlighter


----------



## sagehen (Aug 18, 2014)

Dunno if the OP is still checking this thread, but there is a thread called "for the NC45's" that runs the gamut of selections for highlight and contour products, among other things. It is on the first page of this forum - someone bumped it on August 16.  Most of the suggestions are still available except the MAC Studio Sticks, which I still shake my head at being dc'd.  I want to add that the new Shea Moisture dark brown e/s (Claudia? I can't remember; the names are mixed up on the Target website) is a nice contour shade and their illuminating powders are nice for a highlight. Their powders have a nice color range.


----------

